# Can hens mourn?



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Have a barred rock that has been laying white egg at least every day, if not every other day. We live in a subdivision and the rooster had to go. Since that time, no white eggs have appeared. My brown hen (have 3) is still laying one brown egg a day. Can my barred rocks be sad or mourning since the rooster has been gone? Rooster left last Thursday. No white eggs since then. Just feel bad for her........


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There can be several reasons for not laying, age, molt, weather, stress. I can't say that there was that much attachment to the roo to cause her not to lay.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Most likely stress is the cause, change in the pecking order.
A Barred Rock laying a white egg? I've had old Barred Rocks infrequently lay very light in color brown eggs but never white eggs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's my thought too, Dawg. My BR lay light brown or tan eggs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I did think that Barred Rocks lay brown eggs. 
Chickens do mourn. I've seen this several times.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmmm, interesting replies. Could be that BR is laying the light brown eggs and my brown (not sure what breed) are laying the white? If that is it, then 2 of my browns ran with the roo all the time when they were are in the yard. I thought the timing was odd. These are my 1st chickens and am learning a great deal. Thanks!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

WM , look at the ear lobes. If they have red lobes they lay brown eggs. If they have white lobes they lay white eggs.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Huh...I will do that. After reading everyone's replies, I have done some more research and it would appear that the white leghorn that we thought was the rooster, was in fact then hen that was laying white eggs. Sadly, we sold it last week thinking it was a rooster. We live in a subdivision and can't have the rooster singing his song without upsetting the neighbors. Hubby is calling the guy to see if we can buy her back...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The white ear lobe thing doesn't work with all breeds. My Dutch had white ear lobes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, it has worked with those we have. But we have only had the more common sex link and such.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Huh...I will do that. After reading everyone's replies, I have done some more research and it would appear that the white leghorn that we thought was the rooster, was in fact then hen that was laying white eggs. Sadly, we sold it last week thinking it was a rooster. We live in a subdivision and can't have the rooster singing his song without upsetting the neighbors. Hubby is calling the guy to see if we can buy her back...


A White Leghorn hen can be easily misidentified a as rooster due to long combs and wattles which is understandable. White earlobes on White Leghorns lay white eggs for sure, I've owned them.
We are allowed only 5 hens, no roosters allowed in residential areas here in Jax. My next door neighbor has a Buff Orpington rooster and a few banty hens. No one has complained about his crowing. I love it when he starts crowing at 5am each morning. He is my alarm clock.
I have a Barred Rock hen that crows, a sick crow. Just as long as she keeps laying eggs and not change sex, I'll keep her.
Have you found which bird is crowing?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My African Gray Parrot mocks my rooster's crow so well,I don't know who's crowing,except 10 at night,when the flock is sleeping.I'm just glad she hasn't learned the "Egg Song".


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

When I had a few to many roos. I know one hen was depressed for a few days. She snapped out of it thankfully. I have seen hens mourn the loss of a long time flock mate. Chickens are not the stupid animals some people would to think. They form bonds. Even work together in finding food. Even figure out how to get through a gate that should have been locked **cough** Forgetful me. Never underestimate a chickens memory either. Once something is learned. They will tend to remember it for a long time.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I did think that Barred Rocks lay brown eggs.
> Chickens do mourn. I've seen this several times.


Chickens do mourn. I had some chickens that I wanted to exchange for different breeds. I kept one of the lot. She went neurotic. Even though she had different chickens to flock with, she lost her sisters. She would stand at the gate and scream incessantly all day long, like she was calling for them. It was so sad. Finally, I put her in "jail" for a couple of days and she stopped, but I do know she missed the girls.
As for the white egg, I had a brown layer that would lay pale tan eggs. Late in the season, before molting, she would lay eggs so pale, they almost looked white. Maybe this is what your chicken is doing.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hubby has called the guy who bought her and no luck. He is out of town, so maybe when he gets back?? I don't know. The rest of my hens have done great the last few days. I can now pick up each one. Oldhen, I thought the same. But those eggs were pure white and none have appeared since "Wilbur" has been gone. awful lesson that we have learned .


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Wonderful news!! We got Wilbur back!! Sadly she has lost weight and wasn't being cared for. Hubby saw no access to water and was living in the woods. Got her in our backyard and she ran right to the food and water. The other girls I don't think let her in the roost last night. Maybe they will bond today??


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad you got her back. Give your other birds some time to get acclimated with Wilbur again. Good luck.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Me too! Thank you, I hope today has been ok. I'll know more when I get home from work.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Dust or spray it for mites....


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Mites....I didn't think of that...I'll check!! Thanks Nm156


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

Hooray for you and Wilber. I know she is happier now - and safer.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's sad she was living like a wild bird.I'm glad you got her back.People are stupid,cruel,irresponsible and heartless.I hate to see animals abused and mistreated. One of my hens I found at a local park on a fishing trip.Someone dumped her off.That was 3 yrs ago this month.She's a really good red hen and still lays.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

they really are. I had hoped that she was happy and healthy. Last night was better, the girls let her in the coop, so a bit better every day. Never thought I'd get attached like I have.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

You really do get attached. I have two chickens that come up and sit on my lap in the mornings and evenings when I sit out and watch them. Alberta my Buff Orpington and Flora my Blue Splash Marans. Both are too cute


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Love the pics!! I have a couple that will get in my lap when I have time to just sit with them.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

